# 3 powerful cards, better to sell or mine?



## wheresmycar (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi,

My brothers wrapped up one of his businesses and now we have 3 machines sitting at home carrying a RTX 2080 TI, RTX 2080 SUPER and a RTX 3080. I also have my 1080 TI which I want to swap with the 3080. He asked me to list the builds on FB marketplace/ebay/etc... but i'm just wandering if it's worth keeping the cards and using them for mining?


----------



## Mr.Scott (Jun 8, 2021)

Take advantage of the gouge and make some money.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Jun 8, 2021)

Those would be pretty sweet mining rigs.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Ultimately it's your brothers decision as they are his machines.
Try talking him into mining for a while, he can sell after.


----------



## joemama (Jun 8, 2021)

It depends if you are confident in the crypto currency market, right now it is flourishing and you make a lot of money from mining.


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 8, 2021)

In today's market, you will profit more from selling the cards now and reinvesting in crypto than you will from mining. If you were to mine with them you would make about $12/day minus electricity cost. Keep in mind that number will drop by 1/3 to 1/2 sometime next month as EIP1559 hits the Ethash Algo. Furthermore, projections for Eth 2.0 to launch are currently as early as October and a late as mid-2022. Eth 2.0 will be the hard stop for GPU mining Ethereum as it switches to a P.O.S. system.

There are other coins to mine after Eth 2.0 but most experts predict a mass influx from Eth miners severely diluting the potential profits while spiking the difficulty. Only the hardcore miners and those with free electricity will push through this phase. Then things will slowly normalize the way it was before the big Ethereum boom.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 8, 2021)

collectively they would generate about 200 m/sh.. selling prices are probably at a peak.. i think i would sell them before gpu prices drop too much..

trog


----------



## phill (Jun 9, 2021)

I'd keep them, regardless of what you do with them, they are amazing cards and will give some amazing performance  

Just my 2 pence...


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 9, 2021)

Caring1 said:


> Try talking him into mining for a while, he can sell after.


The shortage could end, though.  Or their value could drop.

I don't disagree but just watch prices like a hawk, is what I'd do.


----------



## nguyen (Jun 9, 2021)

I would sell off the 1080Ti, 2080S and 2080Ti and use the 3080 while they are still hot


----------



## trog100 (Jun 9, 2021)

Ebay prices have already noticeably dropped a 3080 was over £2000 in the UK now they are around £1500...

my mining returns have also dropped significantly the two are directly linked.. gpu prices have gone past their peak and are likely to come down some more.. 

trog


----------



## xtreemchaos (Jun 9, 2021)

i sell them to gamers who needs them and collect the +karma.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Jun 9, 2021)

Make a vidoe of yourself throwing the RTX3080 down on the floor hard, like that dude did in Japan with one of the first PS3's.


----------



## lZKoce (Jun 9, 2021)

phill said:


> I'd keep them, regardless of what you do with them, they are amazing cards and will give some amazing performance
> 
> Just my 2 pence...


+1 almost every time I sell something like that, 2 months down the road presents a case I needed it. He might get into some vector work or some family member might need it etc, etc.


----------



## Zareek (Jun 9, 2021)

Sell the cards hopefully they go to gamers. Don't contribute to crypto as it breeds criminal activity. Before crypto how many ransomware attacks were there?


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 9, 2021)

1080 ti should be sold ASAP, it's the oldest and weakest, and... CHEAPEST. Later you could sell 2080S and 2080 Ti for a still pretty decent value.


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 9, 2021)

thanks guys... so its a split between selling or mining. 

Already sat down with my bro and discussed the mining option and he doesn't mind going down this route - as long as the proceeds end up in his pocket. I don't mind running this for him as I'm getting a 3080 in replacement of my 1080 TI. 

Here's the problem... i don't know much about mining but have come across nicehash, which I believe is the go-to solution for beginners. Or would you recommend otherwise?

Also should I place all 3 cards (2080 TI, 2080S & 1080 TI) on a single motherboard? One of the builds has the following motherboard and PSU:



			https://pcpartpicker.com/product/cqsnTW/asus-rog-strix-x570-f-gaming-atx-am4-motherboard-rog-strix-x570-f-gaming
		




			https://pcpartpicker.com/product/Vq38TW/corsair-power-supply-cp9020094na


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 10, 2021)

Nicehash is a good place to start. Personally, I avoid them simply for the way they handled the situation with the Phoenixminer Dev. Another very simple option is Hiveon/HiveOS. It is easy to set up, MiningChamber has a Youtube video that goes step-by-step and will have you up and running in about a half-hour. and it can be controlled/monitored completely remotely. They also have a place to start your overclock/undervolt settings for most common GPUs. Obviously, YMMV and tweaking is essential.

That power supply is perfect for running all three cards. You could run all three on that motherboard but I would think temps for the middle card would be high. Also, I would recommend running this as an open-air rig with additional fans blowing on the cards.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jun 10, 2021)

Mining for a year with those cards right now would be around 10usd per day .( If market recovers it will be around 18 USD - 20) You'll loose 1000 of that to power costs.

So selling them now would net you more but in the long run mining should be better. Depends if you need cash.

I'd use the 3080 for mining and use the 2080 for gaming . Sell the 1080ti though, not power efficient for mining.


----------



## R0H1T (Jun 10, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> In today's market, you will profit more from *selling the cards now and reinvesting in crypto than you will from mining*.


That's actually the case nearly every time Crypto bubble has swollen. Investing directly in Crypto has made many a millionaires, especially with the likes of DOGE or Shiba Inu.


----------



## trog100 (Jun 10, 2021)

the 3080 and 2080 would fit nicely in a single desktop/gaming machine..

just make sure you have the 3080 card on the bottom.. noise may be a problem.. some 3080 cards run very hot on the memory and need the fans cranking up..

my own desktop machine has 1 pallit 3080 and 1 3070.. its mining nicehash and runs nice and quiet..

a gigabyte 3080 card i have needs the fans at near 100% and is too noisy for a desktop machine.. mine has been banished to my upstairs open air mining rig..

trog


----------



## Colddecked (Jun 10, 2021)

If you enjoy building computers and don't mind a project, go the mining route.  

If it sounds like a hassle at all to build a mining rig, sell the 2080 ti, 2080s, 1080ti and your brother will be pretty happy with that haul.


----------



## Mister300 (Jun 10, 2021)

Be aware if your backup GPU breaks you will not be able to find a card to game with.  I would keep one as a BU.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jun 10, 2021)

My RTX 2080 has served reliably for gaming for going on 3 years now


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 10, 2021)

xtreemchaos said:


> i sell them to gamers who needs them and collect the +karma.


Karma doesn't pay the bills


----------



## deirda (Jun 12, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> In today's market, you will profit more from selling the cards now and reinvesting in crypto than you will from mining. If you were to mine with them you would make about $12/day minus electricity cost. Keep in mind that number will drop by 1/3 to 1/2 sometime next month as EIP1559 hits the Ethash Algo. Furthermore, projections for Eth 2.0 to launch are currently as early as October and a late as mid-2022. Eth 2.0 will be the hard stop for GPU mining Ethereum as it switches to a P.O.S. system.
> 
> There are other coins to mine after Eth 2.0 but most experts predict a mass influx from Eth miners severely diluting the potential profits while spiking the difficulty. Only the hardcore miners and those with free electricity will push through this phase. Then things will slowly normalize the way it was before the big Ethereum boom.


Wrong...just did the calculations and he would be making $14.52 profit every 24 hours currently assuming a power cost of .13/kWh


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 12, 2021)

Just sell them. I am getting a sense that the GPUs secondary market is getting saturated. Sell them while the price is still high.


----------



## 64K (Jun 12, 2021)

LFaWolf said:


> Just sell them. I am getting a sense that the GPUs secondary market is getting saturated. Sell them while the price is still high.



I check Ebay pretty frequently even though I don't intend to upgrade and the RTX 3070 (non Ti) and the RTX 3080 have dropped some on the sold prices. There's something fixing to happen with Ethereum so some miners are looking to get rid of GPUs before it does.


----------



## LFaWolf (Jun 12, 2021)

64K said:


> I check Ebay pretty frequently even though I don't intend to upgrade and the RTX 3070 (non Ti) and the RTX 3080 have dropped some on the sold prices. There's something fixing to happen with Ethereum so some miners are looking to get rid of GPUs before it does.


I check my local CL yesterday and 3090 have gone from $3k+ to $2600 and they sit there for several days. 3080 have gone from $2k+ to $1800. Give it another 2 months and they will drop some more.


----------



## Liquid Cool (Jun 12, 2021)

64k...

I watch ebay as well...I keep searches on 30+ cards at all times.  The pressure has been coming off for about three weeks now.  By pressure...I mean inventory levels, but prices haven't declined much.  I don't watch the high end, anything higher than a 5600XT isn't on my list, so it could be a completely different picture there, I wouldn't know.

Just picked up a Ryzen 7 3700x yesterday...will be needing to pair it with something sooner or later.  My HD 7850 will hold me over as long as needed.

Best,

Liquid Cool


----------



## trog100 (Jun 12, 2021)

deirda said:


> Wrong...just did the calculations and he would be making $14.52 profit every 24 hours currently assuming a power cost of .13/kWh



your calculations are wrong.. my desktop machine has 1 x 3080 and 1 x 3070 mining.. its showing less than $10 dollars per 24 hour period and that is before power costs..

trog


----------



## sepheronx (Jun 12, 2021)

trog100 said:


> your calculations are wrong.. my desktop machine has 1 x 3080 and 1 x 3070 mining.. its showing less than $10 dollars per 24 hour period and that is before power costs..
> 
> trog


you are right regarding the three GPU's he would be making about $10 USD a day if Electricity is $0.1US KW/h

my source is: Whattomine

He would be better off selling me that 2080 Super for $500 CAD.


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 14, 2021)

sepheronx said:


> you are right regarding the three GPU's he would be making about $10 USD a day if Electricity is $0.1US KW/h
> 
> my source is: Whattomine
> 
> He would be better off selling me that 2080 Super for $500 CAD.


These calculations will change daily depending on the current ETH price, Gas fees, and of course increasing difficulty. Hopefully OP took our advice and sold while GPU prices were at their peak. I do expect another surge in ETH (and BTC) prices in the next month or two but with EIP 1559 looming next month that could offset or eliminate any potential gains in profitability due to price increase. In the next 4-6 weeks we should know for certain how hard EIP 1559 will hit the mining community. Then the used GPU market will get flooded. Many miners on r/Ethermining have already sold their farms and many more will win the next two months.

EDIT: I tried quoting Trog100 and Deirda as well but my multi-quote didn't work. Might be user error though.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Jun 15, 2021)

various forums I am on all are reporting lower earnings that are barely covering power


----------



## wheresmycar (Jun 15, 2021)

thanks guys... my


Blaylock said:


> These calculations will change daily depending on the current ETH price, Gas fees, and of course increasing difficulty. Hopefully OP took our advice and sold while GPU prices were at their peak. I do expect another surge in ETH (and BTC) prices in the next month or two but with EIP 1559 looming next month that could offset or eliminate any potential gains in profitability due to price increase. In the next 4-6 weeks we should know for certain how hard EIP 1559 will hit the mining community. Then the used GPU market will get flooded. Many miners on r/Ethermining have already sold their farms and many more will win the next two months.
> 
> EDIT: I tried quoting Trog100 and Deirda as well but my multi-quote didn't work. Might be user error though.



Thanks for the update. His business partner was also disagreeing with the whole mining route hence we've decided to sell all 3 systems. Worst off  I don't think i'll be getting the 3080 either... unknown to me, the return in investment is 50:50 between them and they've already got a £2200 offering for the 3080 build 

So mining is going cold? Or is this just speculation based on current events? I could still mine with my 1080 ti build. I hardly game.... but when battlefield 2042 launches...i'm doing all-nighters.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2021)

wheresmycar said:


> So mining is going cold?


Yes and no.  If you mine when the chips are down, and the coin comes back, you can be a winner indeed.  It's what I'm doing now, electric costs be damned.

So in short: people will still be mining, but yes in the sense that there will certainly be less miners short term.  This doesn't mean you can't make money but it does increase the betting part of the equation and makes it far from "surefire" money.

Historically speaking, the worst thing you can do nearly always is cash out immediately.  Just sayin'


----------



## PaulieG (Jun 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> Karma doesn't pay the bills


If you are relying on selling a couple of graphics cards to pay the bills, you have bigger problems to contend with and shouldn't have 3 enthusiast level cards to begin with.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> If you are relying on selling a couple of graphics cards to pay the bills, you have bigger problems to contend with and shouldn't have 3 enthusiast level cards to begin with.


The person I was replying too was saying selling only to gamers and collect the karma. I think he means the karma on reddit. 
Why limit yourself to only gamers when other people also want to buy it.


----------



## R-T-B (Jun 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> I think he means the karma on reddit.


Reddit's pretty big on crypto lately, actually.  Not so hot on gamers though... lol.


----------



## Blaylock (Jun 16, 2021)

yotano211 said:


> The person I was replying too was saying selling only to gamers and collect the karma. I think he means the karma on reddit.
> Why limit yourself to only gamers when other people also want to buy it.


I just don't understand the "Gamers Come First" mentality that many people seem to have. I am a gamer who mines on the side, but the idea that gamers are somehow more important than any other group of users is just egocentric and has worn me thin, especially on r/PCMasterrace.


----------



## Auer (Jun 16, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> I just don't understand the "Gamers Come First" mentality that many people seem to have. I am a gamer who mines on the side, but the idea that gamers are somehow more important than any other group of users is just egocentric and has worn me thin, especially on r/PCMasterrace.


It's understandable tho as gamers were the original market for gaming cards.
No hobby is fun when the items you need for it are suddenly being bought up for other purposes and no longer available to you.


----------



## yotano211 (Jun 16, 2021)

Auer said:


> It's understandable tho as gamers were the original market for gaming cards.
> No hobby is fun when the items you need for it are suddenly being bought up for other purposes and no longer available to you.


Those gaming cards started decades ago


----------



## 64K (Jun 16, 2021)

Blaylock said:


> These calculations will change daily depending on the current ETH price, Gas fees, and of course increasing difficulty. Hopefully OP took our advice and sold while GPU prices were at their peak. I do expect another surge in ETH (and BTC) prices in the next month or two but with EIP 1559 looming next month that could offset or eliminate any potential gains in profitability due to price increase. In the next 4-6 weeks we should know for certain how hard EIP 1559 will hit the mining community. Then the used GPU market will get flooded. Many miners on r/Ethermining have already sold their farms and many more will win the next two months.
> 
> EDIT: I tried quoting Trog100 and Deirda as well but my multi-quote didn't work. Might be user error though.



Just quote each and reply in the same post.


----------



## Svvervin (Jun 30, 2021)

Sell em for crypto and stake the gains instead.


----------

